# Mounting the Power-Pole Micro.



## Lt.FireDog (Mar 27, 2017)

So we've had the "Micro vs Normal" discussion, so let's start the where and how is your Micro mounted.
I just bought a Maverick HPX-V 15 and want to mount at least one Micro on it, but I'm unsure where to located it and how to install it.
Note-I'm right handed and will be poling on the right/starboard side, so if I go the single install route, I imagine that port side would be best.

Input? Pics?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Following...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Port side top of deck, I'm also a righty. If I could do it over again I'd have it mounted on a bracket off the port side rear leg of my poling platform. Less holes in the deck makes me happy.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Anytide / shallow water solutions, he can make you a bracket to attach to you platform. No holes to drill in boat.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Port Left rear leg of platform.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Lt.FireDog said:


> Note-I'm right handed and will be poling on the right/starboard side, so if I go the single install route, I imagine that port side would be best.


This is how mine was set up. Never hit the spike while poling. The bigger problem for me is I like to fish from the platform and I cast with my left hand. I could either learn to pole on the left side of my body or learn to cast better with my right hand. I did neither and ended up cutting the spike down to about 6 feet and kept it as low in the water as possible. 

I kind of wish I had opted for the regular power pole as it's much shorter and would be less in the way while casting.


----------



## Lt.FireDog (Mar 27, 2017)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Port Left rear leg of platform.


Any pics??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> This is how mine was set up. Never hit the spike while poling. The bigger problem for me is I like to fish from the platform and I cast with my left hand. I could either learn to pole on the left side of my body or learn to cast better with my right hand. I did neither and ended up cutting the spike down to about 6 feet and kept it as low in the water as possible.
> 
> I kind of wish I had opted for the regular power pole as it's much shorter and would be less in the way while casting.


I cut mine down to 60" for back lakes and keep an 8 footer in the gunnel rod tube for deep water. I love the weight savings.


----------

